# 01 test



## zodizzle (Jan 20, 2012)

im taking my test! i hear that the questions are in oder through out the code book has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never seen a test that was like that but perhaps your state is different.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

What order? How could you know if they were in order unless you knew the questions first?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

zodizzle said:


> im taking my test! i hear that the questions are in oder through out the code book has anyone else noticed this?


 ODER....do you mean they stink?:jester:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you can read you can pass the the WA 01 NEC test. Just do a couple of online practice exams and pass those, you'll be set. The WAC/RCW is a whole nuther ball game. I'd browse through those a few times.


----------



## freeone37 (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be honest, when I took my state un-restricted exam down here, my pages were flying back and forth, the only thing that was in any type of continous order was the ticking of the clock...tick..tock..tick..tock


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

The hardest part I had on the test was the WAC/RCW. They are put together so poorly IMO.
The NEC part was fairly easy but I practiced, had my nose in the code book for weeks before taking the test.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would check out this site: http://jadelearning.com/

This site is pretty much for online Journeyman CEUs but you don't have to pay for them unless you want them to count for CEU credit.
I used this for practice for my RCW/WAC test and it helped a lot. If you haven't studied the NEC a whole lot then you might as well take that one too.
You will have to create an account but it won't cost you anything.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

chris856 said:


> I would check out this site: http://jadelearning.com/
> 
> This site is pretty much for online Journeyman CEUs but you don't have to pay for them unless you want them to count for CEU credit.
> I used this for practice for my RCW/WAC test and it helped a lot. If you haven't studied the NEC a whole lot then you might as well take that one too.
> You will have to create an account but it won't cost you anything.


 Bookmarked!


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> Bookmarked!


 I'm pretty sure that's the site I used, it's been a few years.


----------

